# Brivium & cwckiforums - I'm a liar



## Null (Feb 15, 2015)

A lot of people wondered why I didn't just redirect cwckiforums to the kiwifarms.net domain. The reason is, I wanted people who enjoyed the Sonichu Reduxxx skin and who have no interest in lolcows other than Chris to continue using the website as they had before.

I'm going to have to redact this in favor of permanently redirecting cwckiforums to the kiwifarms.net.

This isn't by choice. I found out recently that Brivium, the company that produced the Hydrogen skin of which Sonichu Reduxxx is based off of, installed malware in their add-ons that tracked the forums, its hardware, software, and basically anything else. Their code can maliciously inject arbitrary PHP and MySQL and as a result I'm removing all Brivium products from the server, of which, there are 2:

1) Hydrogen, the base style for Sonichu Reduxxx, the CWCki Forums theme.
2 Profile covers. There's an alternative available, but this means everyone will lose their existing covers if they have one.

Hopefully this won't piss too many people off and I'm sorry for jerking everyone around regarding timelines and promises re: the move.

Further reading:
https://xenforo.com/community/threads/brivium-add-on-cannot-be-uninstalled.82731/
https://xenforo.com/community/threads/brivium-resource-removal.92263/
https://xenforo.com/community/threa...nship-with-vxf-vn-and-copyright-issues.91524/


----------



## Mr. 0 (Feb 16, 2015)

So then in other words you're telling us that....




..has been said by the old domain?


----------



## Tookie (Feb 16, 2015)

FUK BRIVIUM


----------



## CatParty (Feb 16, 2015)

Will this effect the font?


----------



## AP 297 (Feb 16, 2015)

Null said:


> So , a lot of people wonder why I don't just redirect cwckiforums to the kiwifarms.net domain. The reason is, I wanted people who enjoyed the Sonichu Reduxxx skin and who have no interest in lolcows other than Chris to continue using the website as they had before.
> 
> I'm going to have to redact this in favor of permanently redirecting cwckiforums to the kiwifarms.net.
> 
> ...



Okay...

How much of our data do they currently have? How detailed is it?

I tried skimming through the links, but I could not find a definite on this.

They are stealing images apparently:

https://theadminzone.com/threads/brivium-stealing-images-split-from-borbole-brivium-thread.131288/

What about personal or user data?


----------



## Null (Feb 16, 2015)

AWB-81 said:


> What about personal or user data?


Again, they can inject arbitrary code, which means literally anything. But nobody knows. It's probably just server shit though.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 16, 2015)

It's good you decided to nip this in the bud on the off chance user data gets taken. Especially since the forum supports donations.


----------



## Null (Feb 16, 2015)

Cuddlebug said:


> It's good you decided to nip this in the bud on the off chance user data gets taken. Especially since the forum supports donations.


Donation information is handled via PayPal. It is never exposed to server software, except via anonymous tokens that validate the transaction.


----------



## lunac (Feb 16, 2015)

I actually am really happy about this because I was lazy and just reading shit on cwcf because that link automatically pops up in my phone.  However, I'm sorry it's created a headache for Null.


----------

